# Cubase & Nuendo - Track Icons



## MarcusD

Hey guys,

there's already a thread in 'Sample Talk' I've been posting in which some of you may have already read, I've decided to create a separate thread regarding the icon packs I've been posting (hopefully in the right forum section)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
*
Orchestral Complete V1.2*
(August 2017 update)​"This DAW iCon pack for Cubase & Nuendo contains 707 high-resolution icons which cover a wide range of orchestral instruments, complete with solo and ensemble variations and articulation tags.

These icons have been created with 3rd party orchestral VST developers in mind, with iCons covering a range of patches and play styles, guaranteed to stand out in your mixer, giving you the perfect visual reference."

**​

*Instruments*​
*Percussion *- Timpani, Concert Bass, Taikos, Suradus, Dhols, Djuns, Frame Drums, Djembe, Concert Toms, Boobams, Marching Tenor, Snare, Metal Buckets, Congas, Bongos, Doumbek, Riq Drum, Gong, Tam Tam, Cymbals, Finger Cymbals, Tambourine, Tubular Bells, Bar Chimes, Bell Shaker, Cabasa, Anvil, Steel Pan Drum, Glockenspiel, Xylophone, Temple Blocks, Guiro, Wood Block, Vibraslap, Cowbell, Triangle, Cajon, Rain Stick, Terre Shaker, Maracas, Wood Shakers, Twist Shakers, Egg Shakers, Castanets, Rachet, Wind Machine, Concert Claves, Whistle, Celesta and Piano.

*Brass *- Piccolo Trumpet, Trumpet, Flugelhorn, Trombone, Bass Trombone, French Horn, Alto Horn, Tuba, Wagner Tuba, Contrabass, Cimbasso. (with solo & ensemble variations)

*Strings *- Double Bass, Cello, Viola, Violin 1st Chairs, Violins 2nd Chairs, Harp (with solo & ensemble variations)

*Woodwinds *- Piccolo Flute, Alto Flute, Bass Flute, Flute, Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Bassoon, Contra Bassoon, Oboe, English Horn. (with solo & ensemble variations)







*System Requirements*

Steinberg Cubase version 7 and up
Steinberg Nuendo version 6 and up
WinZip or iZip to extract files from container
Please note these icons have not been tested with other DAWs. However, this does not mean they won't work with them. If your DAW allows you to import custom icons in .png format then these could work. 

When you buy this pack or any other PoundSound icon packs, you're entitled to free lifetime updates. Any suggestions you may have for future icons are welcomed and we'll do our best to add them into future updates. 

Please note .cpr templates for orchestral software will no longer be included. ​
Website: www.poundsound.co.uk
email: [email protected]


----------



## DynamicK

Does the Orchestral Complete Pack contain all the icons from the individual packs? 
Is it possible for me to add text to the icons...thinking of adding the devs name especially for stings / percussion. Thanks


----------



## Noam Guterman

Beautiful, thanks!
I've been looking for something like that


----------



## MarcusD

DynamicK said:


> Does the Orchestral Complete Pack contain all the icons from the individual packs?
> Is it possible for me to add text to the icons...thinking of adding the devs name especially for stings / percussion. Thanks



Hi,

yes the Orchestral Complete pack contains all 4 of the individual packs but at a discounted price. Currently Woodwinds is on offer for 1 week so people who brought the individual packs won't miss out on the discount if they were to by the Complete pack. 

As for the txt on icons... You could add your own text, but you would need software working in that file format such as Photoshop. Personally I would just arrange my dev instruments into separate folders then name them on the faders and add some colour.


----------



## MarcusD

Hey all,

I'm starting work on new icons to add to the existing orchestral packs. Woodwinds will be the first to be updated, if you have any requests for instruments for this pack (or the other packs) please leave us a message. Updates are a free.


----------



## MarcusD

First update coming this month for the Orchestral Series / Complete pack. Instruments being added. Other goodies will be coming later in the month too.

* Alto Flute
* Bass Clarinet
* Contrabassoon
* English Horn
* Grand Piano
* Choir Icons


----------



## EvanArnett

I bought these icons a few weeks ago, and am very satisfied. I edited a few of them in photoshop to make, for example, a "woodwind ensemble" and "brass ensemble" icon for my Symphobia patches, similar to the string ensemble icon provided. Others may find these useful as well.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Love these icons. Made some suggestions and i see them in the list above. Very cool.


----------



## MarcusD

Hi guys,

First of all, Apologies! I completely forgot that I made this thread and It's only been the last few weeks I've started using VI again.

So, just to bring you all up to speed. Orchestral Complete V1 is out. If you've not downloaded your update already please PM me on here with your order number or use the email in my signature to get in contact and provide a new DL link. I did send an email out to all customers. (which you all hopefully got!)

V1 update has totally replaced the percussion set with all new 3D icons, most of which include solo and ensemble variations. Took me forever to do them as I've never done 3D modelling before this.



*Percussion - *Timpani, Concert Bass, Taikos, Suradus, Dhols, Djuns, Frame Drums, Djembe, Concert Toms, Boobams, Marching Tenor, Snare, Metal Buckets, Congas, Bongos, Doumbek, Riq Drum, Gong, Tam Tam, Cymbals, Finger Cymbals, Tambourine, Tubular Bells, Bar Chimes, Bell Shaker, Cabasa, Anvil, Steel Pan Drum, Glockenspiel, Xylophone, Temple Blocks, Guiro, Wood Block, Vibraslap, Cowbell, Triangle, Cajon, Rain Stick, Terre Shaker, Maracas, Wood Shakers, Twist Shakers, Egg Shakers, Castanets, Rachet, Wind Machine, Concert Claves, Whistle, Celesta and Piano.

Next update is *Woodwinds *which should be ready in a couple weeks, new instruments have been added; Bass Clarinet, Bass Oboe Alto Flute, Contra Bassoon, Recorder and English Horn. And all of the models have re-sized or re-modeled to stand out better with clear colouring. Originally I was going to remodel all of them in 3D but in all honesty, with Woodwind instruments being so detailed you wouldn't really notice it in the mixer.

Anyway, going to keep this shortish. I'll not forget that this thread's here and keep you posted when the next batch is out.


----------



## MarcusD

A short video showing off some of the new/reworked icons coming in the next update and Library template for OT Inspire.


----------



## JPComposer

Are icons without the articulations written on them still included, as some of us use one instrument per track with articulation keyswitches?


----------



## MarcusD

JPComposer said:


> Are icons without the articulations written on them still included, as some of us use one instrument per track with articulation keyswitches?



Short answer, yes they will be. Currently, the only percussion has no text labels but when I update the set it'll include text and none text versions for all strings, woodwinds and brass.


----------



## JPComposer

Cool beans. I'll buy them then - they look great.


----------



## MarcusD

JPComposer said:


> Cool beans. I'll buy them then - they look great.



Cheers! All updates are free, so as more icons are added you'll get more for free  P.S the video I've just posted doesn't contain those icons yet.


----------



## EvanArnett

This looks perfect! Exactly what I was hoping for in an update.


----------



## MarcusD

Well, I've stayed up late tonight. I've had a play around with OT Inspire and decided to celebrate the release by uploading a custom template for all you lovely VI users. It comes complete with icons, pre-routed send, labelled and coloured. All for free until 11 pm GMT tomorrow. After then the template will only be available with OC V1.2

This template contains a small snippet of some of the new icons coming to OC 1.2 update. To make things easy, download the file, unzip then open up the .cpr template, It'll ask if you want to import the icons. Click "Add Icons" and then save the session as a new template. I've also included a separate folder containing the icons too which you can store somewhere safe.

Please note these are for non-commercial, personal use only. You can't use them outside a DAW environment for other things. So don't go sharing after 11 pm GMT tomorrow. I will know because I AM EVERYWHERE! 

DL Link : https://delivery.shopifyapps.com/-/46f3a84d5fec4278/797dba3b2b626cf7

P.S I'm going to bed now, it's 2am. Any problems and you're on your own until tomorrow


----------



## lp59burst

Downloaded... thanks for doing this.


----------



## DynamicK

Thanks for the free template Marcus


----------



## MarcusD

lp59burst said:


> Downloaded... thanks for doing this.





DynamicK said:


> Thanks for the free template Marcus


No problem. Enjoy!


----------



## MarcusD

Just over half hour left to get your free template for OT Inspire, make sure you grab it now before it's gone : https://delivery.shopifyapps.com/-/46f3a84d5fec4278/797dba3b2b626cf7


----------



## MarcusD

Here's a couple screenshots of the strings and brass update coming soon, just to give you an idea of how many variations there will be.


----------



## Jdiggity1

so... just a couple?


----------



## MarcusD

Jdiggity1 said:


> so... just a couple?



only couple... everything will be categorised so if people don't want to use labels then there will be a separate folder for it. Which won't be as intimidating! .cpr templates will be included for quick install too.


----------



## jononotbono

Will you consider non Orchestral instruments and soft synths etc. Plugins, Choirs and voices, Guitars. There's a massive scope here to cover so much! I'll watch this thread!


----------



## MarcusD

jononotbono said:


> Will you consider non Orchestral instruments and soft synths etc. Plugins, Choirs and voices, Guitars. There's a massive scope here to cover so much! I'll watch this thread!



Already have a guitar and bass set available, drum kits will come after the updates to orchestral then I'll take a look at microphones and synths.


----------



## JPComposer

Some kind of ethnic expansion pack would be great too. No one should have to use a recorder icon for their duduk - it's the 21st century ffs.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet

Awesome! Excited for these to come out!


----------



## MarcusD

New video installation guides and Cubase 9 .cpr import template have been added to the .zip download.

For those of you on older versions of Cubase ( 7 or 8 ) I've included a video guide on how to make a .cpr import template. It's really easy and makes the "Drag and Drop" method redundant.


----------



## MarcusD

Ok guys, OC V1.2 is now available! You should have received a DL link via email. Please let me know if it has not come through.

V1.2 contains 707 icons in total. Brass, Strings and Woodwinds have all been reworked and now include articulation names which cover most developer patches. New Icons have also been added.



*EDIT: Original Post has been updated with more information.*


----------



## banes

I know that it's more related to orchestra but it would be nice to add saxes for big band!


----------



## MarcusD

Hey guys,

just a quick update as I've been receiving a few emails regarding the removal of .cpr templates for OT inspire. In short, I will not be creating session templates for any product (at this moment in time). The reason being, my own watermark information (for my registered libraries) is at risk of being used to update and unlock pirated software in my name. Which obviously is a very big issue! This also puts OT in a position legally if they we're to turn a blind eye to it. The problem was kindly pointed out to me and I was also asked to remove them. 

Until there's a much safer way to create templates for distribution without risking my watermarks, I can not risk putting myself or developers at risk. Apologies for any confusion, I'm still in the process of updating videos where I mention about templates. The only .cpr file that will be included in icon packs will be the for importing icons.


----------



## MarcusD

*Speical Deal*: Add OCV1.2 + any other icon pack to your cart and get 30% off your order.

*Code*: DEAL30


----------



## jononotbono

Thank you. Most kind. Just bought Orchestral Complete and Guitar & Basses.


----------



## jononotbono

Looking forward to using them in my template. I think it would be great if you did a Drums, Perc and Ethnic Perc collection. For example, having images for every Articulation for Spitfire's HZ01, HZ03 and Cinesample Cineperc (plus Their Drums of War collections - and basically every other popular drum library). Might take some time but would be highly valuable!


----------



## MarcusD

Sorry for the extremely delayed reply! Last 3 weeks have been fairly full on, undergoing some personal problems which require treatment at the hospital every day over a period 5 weeks...



jononotbono said:


> Looking forward to using them in my template. I think it would be great if you did a Drums, Perc and Ethnic Perc collection. For example, having images for every Articulation for Spitfire's HZ01, HZ03 and Cinesample Cineperc (plus Their Drums of War collections - and basically every other popular drum library). Might take some time but would be highly valuable!



Most of OC icons are generally based on the instruments of current libs like HZ01 etc.. I can understand wanting exact patch names though for each lib. I really like the idea of doing library sets based on products then implementing for OC users in future updates, but also have stand-alone packs to sell too if people are not so interested in having ludicrous amounts images to choose from.



jononotbono said:


> Might take some time but would be highly valuable!



Yeah, It's quite surprising how long each one takes to make, almost like scoring full-length track! haha

Thanks again for purchasing!


----------



## MarcusD

Afternoon chaps!

Is there anyone here that uses Logic who could test out this free icon set in the Logic mixer and email me a couple screen shots? Be much appreciated! 

Also, some new sets are on the way


----------



## Stevie

Hey Marcus, huge fan of your icons. Any chances to add "Bassoon Ensemble"? That's one I found to be missing.


----------



## MarcusD

Stevie said:


> Hey Marcus, huge fan of your icons. Any chances to add "Bassoon Ensemble"? That's one I found to be missing.



Sorry for the delayed reply, been on a break from the world... 

Sure, here's two freebies


----------



## Stevie

Thanks man! I hope you are well!

I can only encourage anyone to get the whole OC icon bundle. It's brilliant and the best out there IMO.


----------

